# NCE Powercab recall



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I can get this function to add a locomotive to a slot.

Can I "delete" a locomotive from the recall slot?

If I have, for example, 4 slots full, decide to add a 5th, will it overwrite a locomotive in recall, or just not add it?

I tried reading the manual, but couldn't find if I could delete a locomotive from recall.

- Padawan Ted


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I think the Powercab alone will only recall 2 numbers..or maybe 3..... anymore than that you have to upgrade to a power booster I believe. Regardless...once all slots are filled it overwrites one if you add another loco more than available slots


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

The default setting is two numbers, but I can configure it for either 2, 4, or 6. 

If it just overwrites, I don't want it in a loop where it only overwrites a number I want while ignoring the one(s) I don't. But maybe that's just wishful thinking.

- Ted


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Can't really speak to Powercab, but MRC keeps the 20 most recently accessed decoder ID's in the recall stack. If you add a new one, the oldest drops off.

Maybe NCE works the same?


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

If you have the recall list set to 4, the 5th will overwrite an existing one.
If you want to just delete a locomotive and not replace it, overwrite it with zero.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

DavefromMD said:


> If you have the recall list set to 4, the 5th will overwrite an existing one.
> If you want to just delete a locomotive and not replace it, overwrite it with zero.


Hi Dave, Can you expand a bit on *how* to "overwrite it with zero?"

Thanks, Ted


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

You just scroll to the locomotive you want to delete ,press the Select Loco button, and enter 0. The locomotive for that slot will now be zero.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks, Dave. I just wrote that down, in ink! - Ted


----------

